# Moving Water with Two Canister Filters



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

In each rear corner of my 75 gallon tank I have both an intake and an outflow. I use the Eheim shepherd's crook outflows and they are functionally similar to the lily pipes. 

On the left is the outflow from the 2028 and the intake from the 2217, likewise on the right the intake for the 2028 and the outflow for the 2217. I find this arrangement ideal.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

I've generally set up two filter arrangements in the same manner as imeridian describes. 

Where to best direct your outputs can vary from layout to layout, but I usually had one pointing flow across the back while the other was directed more towards the front. It helps if you can inject air or a co2 mist sometimes to have an actual visible indicator of your flow patterns. 

The best bet is to just keep playing with your arrangement until it seems best to you.


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

This sounds like a good set up. If I'm going to have an outtake at the front, I think I'll try to find something else to use besides the jet that came with the XP2. I'd like to have something that looks better than it does.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I think you're setting yourself up for poor circulation on the far side if you have both filters on the same side panel similar to how the ADA photo is setup. Filter arrangements that work for short tanks do not typically work equally well for long tanks. In order to get the water 4 feet across a tank you'd need quite a bit of pressure than just moving it 2 feet. 

 Sergio's amazing tank has an intake and outflow on each side panel. That may be a better example for you.


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

I have both intakes at the middle back of the tank, with one inflow at each back corner, pointing out toward the front of the tank. They are angled to hit about the 1/3 way across the front glass (this is a bowfront).


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

imeridian said:


> I think you're setting yourself up for poor circulation on the far side if you have both filters on the same side panel similar to how the ADA photo is setup. Filter arrangements that work for short tanks do not typically work equally well for long tanks. In order to get the water 4 feet across a tank you'd need quite a bit of pressure than just moving it 2 feet.
> 
> Sergio's amazing tank has an intake and outflow on each side panel. That may be a better example for you.


Hmm... So, the water goes halfway across from each end, goes down, then back to the side again, forming two cells?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I can speak only for my tank, but as far as two cells, well not exactly. In my setup the filters are taking water in from one side and letting it out on the other. This makes sure the CO2 enriched water coming in on the right is adequately blended with the warmed water coming in from the left. The water surface does have two distinct patterns, where the two sources of water meet in the center and then curve back toward the sources, so in that sense you could think of it as two cells. 

There really is no right or wrong here though, the hardscaping and planting will have an effect on circulation too. If you start developing areas where detritus builds up then you know something isn't quite right. Either there isn't enough filtration/flow, or the inflow and outflow aren't arranged optimally.


----------



## manofmanyfish (Mar 31, 2008)

imeridian said:


> In each rear corner of my 75 gallon tank I have both an intake and an outflow. I use the Eheim shepherd's crook outflows and they are functionally similar to the lily pipes.
> 
> On the left is the outflow from the 2028 and the intake from the 2217, likewise on the right the intake for the 2028 and the outflow for the 2217. I find this arrangement ideal.


Why? Did you try x number of other configurations and found this one resulted in the best flow pattern? Or .... are you just happy with this arrangement of the equipment?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes, I tried multiple different configurations and outflow types, though I certainly did not exhaust all possibilities. 

The other configurations, intakes on one side with outflows on the other, intakes on one side with an outflow on each side, both with spray bars and shepherd's crooks. The arrangements with the spray bar were the worst, resulting in more stagnant areas and plants being blown over, while the current arrangement is the best resulting in no stagnant areas and gentle circulation.


----------

